# Toilet backs up



## kalashnikov357 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a septic tank and when I wash my laundry my toilets bubble and when the washer drains it comes up in the shower closest to it washer both toilets gurgle when the washer drains but the one furthest from the washer needs to be plunged everyother use this toilet is also closest to the septic tank. I have snaked both showers toilets thevwash tub in the garage and the drain for the washer I got a big hairball out of the shower by the toilet that backs up in the other shower by the washer had some hard clumped up stuff not sure what it was but it stunk I had to chip it away byt couldnt get down that far. Now I still have the same problem I used a 25ft snake and am considering using clobber has anyone used this before any suggestions or tips would be helpful thanks im at a stump could it be tree roots main line full septic vent idk I dont see any water.by the septic tank and it doesnt stink


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

You have to be a Licensed Plumber to purchase Clobber...

So in other words call one and save yourself some head ache and the possibility of burning your face off.

By the way Wait for it..... "The Hammer" will be here shortly.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I would use more detergent in the washer, this should help to wash the roots out.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I didn't know Kalashnikov made a 357.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Did you copy and paste, Rick...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^ Heres "The Hammer"

Say hello Kalashnikov357...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Did you copy and paste, Rick...


Copy and paste what?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Kalasnosomthingoranother357


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Kalasnosomthingoranother357


No, I was close enough for spell check.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com
> 
> PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------

